
Free version of Brightback helps subscription businesses reduce Covid-churn - okhomenko
If you work for company with subscription model and loosing customers because of COVID - we&#x27;ve just released free version of Brightback to help reduce churn and retain customers that want to leave due to COVID related reasons.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;brightback.com&#x2F;free-cancel-page-for-covid19<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pulse&#x2F;subscription-businesses-seeing-more-churn-right-now-we-guy-marion&#x2F;
======
okhomenko
[https://footwearnews.com/2020/business/retail/brightback-
sub...](https://footwearnews.com/2020/business/retail/brightback-subscription-
service-retention-cancelations-1202954569/)

